# Der beste Screenshot ever !



## hempels_sofa (3. Mai 2008)

hiermit rufe ich zum Contest des besten, unbearbeiteten und schönsten screenshot auf.

die kategorien:

grafisch einfach nur geil (hardcore highend quality einstellungen)
lustige
fehlerhafte (bugs, clippingfehler etc)
und
seines lieblingsspiels


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte auf zwei aktuelle Threads verweisen:

*Der Spiele-Screenshot-Thread mit Detailangaben*

*Lustige Game Screenshots*

Dieser Thread entspricht mehr der Art eines Wettbewerbs? Ich lasse diesen vorerst auf.


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2008)

ich weiß einfach nicht was ich dazu schrieben soll..
einfach nur geil


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2008)

Ich verweise auf den Chat!


----------



## sunspire (9. Juni 2008)

hiho

*mal-im-screenshot-archiv-rumwühl*

einer aus gta:vice city:
fragt mich nicht, was die beiden da vorhaben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

